# set of alloy wheels for 200sx '80-'83



## CATHERINE L. (Oct 22, 2008)

I was helping a friend move and he gave me a set of alloy wheels for a 200sx from 1980-1983 (he was going to sell them for scrap). I looked them up and came across the identical wheels on a site called wheelcollision.com and they are listed at $145.00 each without the center hub. All 4 are in very good condition but could use a good cleaning. I'm sure there is someone out there who would really appreciate having these wheels for their restoration project. I will entertain all offers over $200 for all 4 plus shipping. I will take some pics and can send them to interested parties, okay. Thanks!


----------

